# offer & cost of living



## RossGail (Mar 23, 2014)

Can anyone advise what salary a Production Mgr makes in UAE, Field is Armoured Fighting Vehicle Mfg and Luxury Car Armoured Modifications, I am ex UK Military, worked in Automotive skilled trades. and currently working Auto Mfg (Production & Qlty Engineering in Canada) 

Looking for Package cost info, example: 
Base salary =, 
Bonus=, 
Housing=, 
Pension=,
Transportation=, 
Cell Phone=, 
all Utilities cost (Hydro, water, internet,Etc)
Full Health benefits coverage. 
Paid flights x 2 per year for self/Mrs. 
End of service payout/renewal.
All legals paid,
Relocation fee's, 
Face to face interview fee's 1 x week all Business Expense (flight, hotel, meals, taxis's etc)

Any advise is welcome- maybe I am asking to much or not enough. Thx in advance Ross


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

I think I know the company. Begins with a "S" does't it?

Otherwise I can't help you. I have no clue what a good salary for a production manager is. 

Read through the salary sticker at the top of this page, especially the last few pages. It'll give you a good idea of what types of packages are being discussed and the pros/cons. Ditto for the housing sticker. They'll tell you what to expect in terms of housing costs and day to day living expenses, and use that to form your minimum package value. 



RossGail said:


> Can anyone advise what salary a Production Mgr makes in UAE, Field is Armoured Fighting Vehicle Mfg and Luxury Car Armoured Modifications, I am ex UK Military, worked in Automotive skilled trades. and currently working Auto Mfg (Production & Qlty Engineering in Canada)
> 
> Looking for Package cost info, example:
> Base salary =,
> ...


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

All the cost of living info is here in the threads, primarily the 'sticky' threads at the top of the page.
Spend an hour or two reading these, and you'll know what you need to maintain / enhance your current lifestyle.

Whether your proposed position can provide that, i have no idea!


----------



## RossGail (Mar 23, 2014)

Hi TallyHO- you got it with the S, any info would be an help -Thx


----------



## RandomDude (Mar 7, 2014)

British and Ex military, and you are asking how much you'll be getting?
Where have you been?

See below, but judging from the cmopany name, you are into the good life 
You should be happy.



RossGail said:


> Looking for Package cost info, example:
> Base salary = 40,000
> Bonus= None,
> Housing= 20,000,
> ...


----------



## Bbay2Oz (May 10, 2010)

Forget what a good salary for a production manager is - it is irrelevant because it may not be good enough for you or on the other hand, may make you want to jump at it.

What kind of a life style do you currently enjoy and what kind of an expat lifestyle do you expect?

5 bed villa in Jumeirah?
Clubs?
Best schools?
Medical? 
Holidays?

etc...... etc.. [it is a long list]

and most importantly - how much would you save? 

Find out what your expected lifestyle will cost you and weigh it against what's on offer. What salary would make you consider a move?


----------



## sgtm7 (Mar 30, 2014)

I am ex US military with over 20 years experience in my line of work. I accepted a job offer paying 60K monthly for a non-management job. I imagine your offer will be more than that amount, since your job is in management. 
Since I have retired from the military, I have found that foreign companies that prefer (and sometimes actively seek out) former military, are usually paying more than you would have expected. I was definitely surprised with my offer.


----------



## RossGail (Mar 23, 2014)

been in Canada for the last few years- Living the North American dream, But its time to move on


----------



## Sparki (Mar 22, 2014)

Change is success.
not in all cases though.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Not necessarily. 60K is generally director level. Regular managers can make anywhere from 20 - 50K depending on the company and the work. It hugely varies. 

As for 'S' I only know they're a relatively small company but growing. It's a one man company (owned by one man, not a publicly held company or a major multinational). At 'one man' companies every penny spent comes out of one man's pocket! As such they can be either extremely cheap or extremely generous. 



sgtm7 said:


> I am ex US military with over 20 years experience in my line of work. I accepted a job offer paying 60K monthly for a non-management job. I imagine your offer will be more than that amount, since your job is in management.
> Since I have retired from the military, I have found that foreign companies that prefer (and sometimes actively seek out) former military, are usually paying more than you would have expected. I was definitely surprised with my offer.


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

Isn't the "S" actually a Canadian company?

And to the OP, just make sure you drive carefully...


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Officially Canadian.

But owned by a Russian with a Canadian passport. 

I'd check to see if the senior management/directors are Russians too. A Russian dominated company will probably have a very different vibe from a typical Canadian company. It'd be really important to ensure you feel comfortable with the senior management before taking the job.

I knew someone recruited to Dubai to work at a 'German' owned company, which turned out to be dominated by Macedonians and the owner was Macedonian with a German passport. Said it was absolutely awful because the Macedonians didn't trust anyone not from Macedonia. He left in six months. 



Byja said:


> Isn't the "S" actually a Canadian company?
> 
> And to the OP, just make sure you drive carefully...
> 
> piranha - YouTube


----------



## RandomDude (Mar 7, 2014)

I thought it was one of those Mubadala owned companies
Home - NIMR or Tawazun or something.

It just seems that in the UAE you need a ..... load of money to have any business running and sustainable. I personally think there is no competition, it is impossible to compete against petrodollar.


----------

